# Top Fin craggy sea rock?



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone used the Top Fin large craggy sea rock? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3202491

I was considering putting two or three in my 90g tank. I've always used natural rock but it takes so many pieces to make a nice setup. Thorough cleaning, as well as chasing holding moms takes lots of time to remove 40-50 pcs of rock and replace. If I used three of the large Top Fin rocks it would really simplify the task.

I don't mind the look too much, but how do they hold up?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

After our sun explodes, with the ripple effect causing the earth to shatter...little pieces of plastic aquarium decor will be floating in the cosmos for all time.
This stuff will last forever.
Color might fade a bit over time, a long time.
I`ve had an assortment of rock, stump, and driftwood pieces in a number of different tanks.
I now have real rock and would never go back to plastic.
Getting large pieces out of any tank with a center brace is a real drag.
You have to strip everything off of the tank top.
Lighting has to be put off to the side, or removed completely.
Any glass or plastic cover panels need to go.
Really awkward getting the angles right to slip the piece, up and out of the tank.
Have found fish still inside after it is out.
Big mess, water and gravel/sand all over tank front, stand, and even with towels it gets onto the floor also.
Now, if I need to grab an elusive fish, I use a DIY tank divider and net.
I can herd the fish I don`t want out of the capture zone, most all of them.
Drain about half the tank and quite often net the intended, without moving a single rock.
Even if I need to pull some rock, it is nowhere close to the hassle of getting those large decor pieces out.
Best for last.
$$$$$$$
That stuff is expensive.
For the cost of a single medium sized plastic piece I can fill my tank with rock from the landscape supply store.


----------



## johns51 (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with what John says. I have a 125 that is "My" Aquarium. I say that because my wife has no say what goes in it and so on. I have real rock in it and everything is simpler.

Now with that being said. I have a 75 gallon tank in the living room that is a family tank and to keep the peace I have two top fin craggy rocks in it. Works well, the fish seem to like it and it serves its intended purpose. The main reason why my wife wanted those in the 75 is because she was concerned with weight in the tank. She was afraid that rocks would fall and break the glass.

The 125 is in my office in the basement, right next to the sump pump. I am not concerned with it breaking...she is. 300 hundred pounds of wild caught free rocks and everything is fine.

John


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hah, to each his own I guess...  Thanks for the comments.

I'd say it would take lots more time and make waaaay more mess removing my current 40-50 pcs of rock than 3-4 large pcs. I still have to take the tops and lights off either way so that factors out. That craggy rock would fit in & out of my tank top & center brace no problem. Good point on a fish hiding inside the rock when it comes out... I did pick up a 5' long indoor/outdoor black rug that I roll out in front of the tank when doing maintenance. It has a soft top and rubber backing so it's totally waterproof. It saves a lot of wear & tear on the carpet.

Three Craggy rocks would be around $150, I could buy tons (literally) of natural rock for that. Just wish I could find some nice big pcs of lace rock or holey rock, that would do be my ideal setup.

I have two Acei holding right now. My red zebra seems to be holding about every month. I don't even bother to try and net them anymore because it takes so long to catch them. My last attempt (without removing all the rocks) probably took me 3 hours total over 4 or 5 days with both arms in the water to try and catch the little sucker.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I had two in my 90g when I had Africans. I liked them and they will last forever as far as I can tell. I still have them only they are in a box in my basement. I will probably use them again.


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you have anything else in the 90 besides just the two? I'm wondering how well two or three would fill up the tank?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*probably took me 3 hours total over 4 or 5 days with both arms in the water to try and catch the little sucker.*

Man, save yourself some trouble.
Use some plastic mesh, screening, or whatever else handy that you can use as a tank divider.
You will be shocked how easy it is to grab a fish when they don`t have the whole tank to run away and hide in.
Use something to herd it to a tank end, slip your divider in and keep shrinking the tank on it.
I have let the net rest in the tank for a day and had fish swim right into it.
It wasn`t the fish I wanted. :lol:


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Why is it that I could probably catch every other fish several times but not the one I want. I think they "know"....

I try to keep my rock work pretty intricate. The rocks are stacked from one end of the tank to the other so I can't really divide the tank like you describe. As soon as I put the net in the water, the fish disappears in the rocks and there is no way to net her other than catching her off guard. I've tried during feedings, even though they don't normally eat they sometimes get curious of the food. I've even tried "herding" with four nets (my wife & I) and "poking" in between the rocks with a bent PVC tube but that all seems to cause a lot of stress on all the fish in the tank.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Acorn27, I think two is enough. Three would take up a lot room. I also had some cichlid stones and a few rocks in the tank.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I have two of these along with a few plastic plants in my 60 gallon tank. I like the way they look. The fish seem to like them too. I hope they provide enough places for the fish to hide. I chose them because they are easy to take out and put back in when doing a serious cleaning. I thought about real rocks, but didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to have to deal with all the individual pieces when trying to put the tank back together again. I saved $30 dollars off the cost of the two so the price wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t quite as bad. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had them for a few months and IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m happy with them so far. You do have to make sure there are no fish inside when you remove them. I just lift them out slowly so the fish have time to escape. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m glad this topic came up. I wondered if anyone else used them.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are not on Petsmart's mailing list, sign up. They send coupons all the time. My local store has no problem taking my expired coupons either. I used a $15 off $50 coupon for each of mine so I paid $35 each. BTW, my 60 gallon tank is only 12" wide and I put one on each side. Perfect fit.

Hope this helps,
Jman


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Are these hollow inside or underneath?

I've found large, hollow plastic decor to be a big PITA. They trap waste and fish.

-Ryan


----------

